# Can some one help me with my diet please?



## oriansport (Oct 6, 2005)

This is what I am taking in my diet right now. Is this ok?

Protein

Boneless, Skinless Chicken Breast---
Tuna (water packed)-----

Protein Powder (Whey, Casein, Soy, Egg)------
Eggs--------
Low fat or Non fat Yogurt-------


Complex Carbs (nothing enriched, bleached or processed if possible)

Oatmeal (Old fashioned, Quick oats, Irish steal cut)---------
Oat Bran Cereal, Grape nuts, Rye cereal, Multi grain hot cereal---------
Whole wheat or Spinach Pasta, Whey Pasta-----------
Rice (Brown, white, jasmin, basmiti, arborio, wild)--------


Fibrous Carbs

Green Leafy lettuce (red, green, romaine)-------
String Beans--------



Garlic
Tomatoes--------


Fruit (If acceptable on diet)

bananas, oranges, 


Healthy Fats

Olive oil, Safflower oil---------
Flaxseed oil
Fish Oil------
Nuts (peanuts, almonds, walnuts)---------


Dairy

Eggs--------
Low or non-fat milk-----------
Low fat or non-fat yogurt--------


Any input would help thanks!


----------



## gregdiesel (Oct 6, 2005)

Looks like you have the right ingredients!  We'll prob need more info on your goals, current weight, current cal/prot/carb intake.


----------



## oriansport (Oct 6, 2005)

gregdiesel said:
			
		

> Looks like you have the right ingredients!  We'll prob need more info on your goals, current weight, current cal/prot/carb intake.






Thanks bro I just wanted to know that I was eating well some times I feel I am not but what you see there is one whole day of eating. Lots of carbs in the morning and at night I have lots of protein


----------



## heavy (Oct 6, 2005)

Why dont you break your diet up into meals so we can look at it that way. What your consuming looks good, but the combinations in which you consume them we do not know, and this is important. I also see no beef in your diet...dont shy from it bro.


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 6, 2005)

looks like good foods. how do you generally break them up.


----------

